# Kein Wort, zu niemandem! -- Doppelte Verneinung?



## Hutschi

Hallo,
ich habe gerade in einem Film den Satz gehört: "Kein Wort, zu niemandem!"
Es ist bekanntlich die nachdrückliche Aufforderung, zu niemandem ein Wort über einen Sachverhalt zu sagen, ihn also geheim zu halten.
Der Stil ist umgangssprachlich.

Mich interessiert die grammatische Form. Ich interpretiere es als doppelte Verneinung, die der Verstärkung und Intensivierung der Verneinung dient. Es ist eine nachdrückliche Verneinung, obwohl es mathematisch-logisch bedeuten würde: "Mindestens ein Wort zu jedem."

Ist das korrekt?
Falls "Nein", welche grammatische Form ist es dann?

Die Frage besteht auch, weil behauptet wird, dass  die doppelte Verneinung heute in Hochdeutsch nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## Frieder

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass an der Stelle des Kommas eine deutliche Zäsur ist; d.h. eigentlich sind es zwei Sätze: „Kein Wort” und „zu niemandem”. Ich sehe das als doppelte Ellipse: „Sag kein Wort. Sag zu niemandem ein Wort.”

Eine doppelte Verneinung vermag ich hier nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die Erklärung, Frieder.
Mir fehlt hier ein Schritt.

In dem gegebenen Fall mit zwei Sätzen wird es zunächst expandiert zu: _Kein Wort. Zu niemandem kein Wort_. Es ändert nichts am Sachverhalt.

Die Bedeutung „Sag kein Wort. Sag zu niemandem ein Wort.” ist völlig klar. Die Nachdrücklichkeit mit "kein Wort" ist aber größer.
Durch den Kunstgriff der Umformulierung verschwindet die doppelte Verneinung.


Ergänzung:

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich ohne Zwischenschritt von

_"Kein Wort. Zu niemandem."_
zu
_ „Sag kein Wort. Sag zu niemandem ein Wort.”
komme._

Dazu müsste erst die Spur von_ "kein" im zweiten Satz _gelöscht werden.

edit: (stilistisch überarbeitet)


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Dazu müsste erst die Spur von_ "kein" im zweiten Satz _gelöscht werden.


Ich finde im zweiten Satz keine Spur von _kein_. Deshalb brauche ich auch keinen Zwischenschritt. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich in dieser Hinsicht anders verdrahtet als du.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie erreichst Du die Kongruenz bei den Sätzen?
Ich komme nicht von "kein" weg.


*K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *k*ein Wort! (Kongruenz, Verkürzung möglich. (Von hier komme ich zur Kurzform und semantisch zur Form mit "*e*in")

*K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *e*in Wort! (Keine Kongruenz, Verkürzung nicht möglich. Von hier komme ich syntaktisch nicht ohne Zwischenschritt zur Kurzform zurück.)

Semantisch sind die Sätze gleich. Syntaktisch sind sie unterschiedlich.

---

Wahrscheinlich sind wir in der "inneren Grammatik" tatsächlich anders verdrahtet.

Den verkürzten Satz selbst empfindest Du aber als idiomatisch?

---

Eine ähnliche Form ist: "kein Ort, nirgends" (Christa Wolf)


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Ich finde im zweiten Satz keine Spur von _kein_.


Ich auch nicht.


Hutschi said:


> *K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *e*in Wort!


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> *K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *k*ein Wort! (Kongruenz, Verkürzung möglich. (Von hier komme ich zur Kurzform und semantisch zur Form mit "*e*in")
> 
> *K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *e*in Wort! (Keine Kongruenz, Verkürzung nicht möglich. Von hier komme ich syntaktisch nicht ohne Zwischenschritt zur Kurzform zurück.)
> 
> Semantisch sind die Sätze gleich.


Nicht in modernem Standarddeutsch und nicht in moderner dialektfernen Umgangssprache. Da wäre der erste Satz selbstwidersprüchlich. Er wäre äquivalent zu:
_*K*ein Wort, zu jedem *e*in Wort!_

Und das wäre Quatsch und damit blockiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Bernd. 
Wie kommst Du zu "ein Wort" ohne Zwischenschritt?
Das würde mich wirklich interessieren. Ich komme zu "kein Wort -> ein Wort.
Ohne den Zwischenschritt verstehe ich den Satz nicht. Mit Zwischenschritt über "kein" erklärt es sich (für mich) ganz einfach. So natürlich, dass ich ohne andere Artikel im Wordreference-Forum gar nicht auf das Problem gestoßen wäre.

Ich möchte es gern verstehen.

Liegt es an Analogie? Aber welche?


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Nicht in modernem Standarddeutsch. Da wäre der erste Satz selbstwidersprüchlich. Er wäre äquivalent zu:
> _*K*ein Wort, zu jedem *e*in Wort!_
> 
> Und das wäre Quatsch und damit blockiert.



Das ist wahr, aber eben deshalb verstehe ich es als doppelte Verneinung. Denn "Kein Wort, zu jedem ein Wort" ist blockiert.

Dagegen ergibt sich in der Reliktform: _Kein Wort, zu niemandem *k*ein Wort_, die obsolet ist, ganz natürlich: _Kein Wort, zu niemandem ein Wort._
Ebenso als Verkürzung:_ Kein Wort, zu niemandem._

Wie ergibt sich das ohne Zwischenschritt? (Der natürlich unbewusst ist, wenn man nicht darüber nachdenkt.)


----------



## berndf

_Ich sage zu niemandem kein Wort_
<=> _Es existiert niemand zu dem ich kein Wort sage_
<=> _Es existiert niemand zu dem ich nicht wenigstens ein Wort sage_
<=> _Für alle gilt: Ich sage zu jedem mindestens ein Wort_ (über den Syllogismus ~∃x : ~P(x) <=> ∀x : (x); Äquivalent der De Morganschen Regeln in der Prätikatenlogik)
<=> _Ich sage zu jedem ein Wort_ ("ein" im Sinne von "mindestens ein"; wenn ich "genau ein" meinte, würde ich das auch genau so sagen)

Für jemanden mit formallogischer Ausbildung sind die Schritte unmittelbar intuitiv und bedürfen keines Nachdenkens. Und dies ist in die moderne Standardsprache übergegangen.

Es gibt in der Tat noch Relikte älterer kongruenter Verneinung, so wie _Ich rede nicht mit ihm bevor er sich nicht entschuldigt hat_ (Es sollte eigentlich entweder _Ich rede nicht mit ihm solange er sich nicht entschuldigt hat_ oder _Ich rede nicht mit ihm bevor er sich entschuldigt hat _heißen). Den vorliegenden Fall interpretiere ich nicht so.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Kein Wort, zu niemandem!"


Es handelt sich NICHT um eine doppelte Verneinung, denn die beiden Verneinungen beziehen sich nicht aufeinander. Es sind einfach zwei Verneinungen, die auch für sich alleine jeweils klar sind.

_Kein Wort!
Zu niemandem!
_
Ebenso wenig wären folgende Dinge eine "doppelte Verneinung". Das sind einfach nur eine Wiederholung der verneinten Aussage.
_
Sag ihm bitte nichts!
Sag kein Wort zu ihm!
_
Eine doppelte Verneinung im heutzutage grammatisch korrekten Sinne ergibt eine Bejahung, eine doppelte Verneinung im nicht-standardsprachlichen Sinne ergibt eine Verstärkung. Beides ist in dem Titelbeispiel nicht der Fall.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Den verkürzten Satz selbst empfindest Du aber als idiomatisch?


Den Satz „Kein Wort. Zu niemandem” empfinde ich insofern als idiomatisch, als er gefühlt in jedem zweiten Fernsehkrimi auftaucht. Ich selber würde das so nicht sagen.



Hutschi said:


> Eine ähnliche Form ist: "kein Ort, nirgends" (Christa Wolf)


... finde ich nicht: „Kein Ort” und „nirgends” sind doch bedeutungsgleich, ähnlich wie „Kein Mensch, niemand”.


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> Es sind einfach zwei Verneinungen, die auch für sich alleine jeweils klar sind.


Nein. „Zu niemandem” ergibt keinen Sinn ohne das vorausgehende „Kein Wort”.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Ich rede nicht mit ihm bevor er sich nicht entschuldigt hat_


Das wiederum ist ein völlig anderer Fall, finde ich, weil es weder mit bestätigender noch sich aufhebender Verneinung zu tun hat, sondern das zweite "nicht" hier die Funktion eine Modalpartikels (flavouring particle) hat. Das zweite "nicht" hat seine Funktion der Verneinung einfach verloren. Man sollte es nicht als Verneinung interpretieren, sondern rein modal.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Nein. „Zu niemandem” ergibt keinen Sinn ohne das vorausgehende „Kein Wort”.


Beides ergibt nur Sinn, wenn man die Ellipse ergänzt, also "Sag...!" und, ja, natürlich ergibt der zweite Teil nur Sinn, wenn er hier auf den ersten folgt. Das hat doch aber nichts mit der unabhängigen Wirkung der Verneinung zu tun.


----------



## Hutschi

Antwort zu
berndf, 38 minutes agoReport
#10 - (Danke für zwischenzeitliche weitere Antworten. Ich gehe extra darauf ein.)

Es unterliegt aber nicht dieser Logik.
Darüber sind wir uns einig.

_Ich sage zu niemandem kein Wort - _ist in normierter Standardsprache falsch.
In Dialekten gibt es die Form noch.

Kein Wort, zu niemandem. - Ich nehme an, das ist alt.

Die entscheidende Frage ist: wie komme ich von _Kein Wort, zu niemandem._ zu _Kein Wort, zu niemandem ein Wort. _ohne doppelte Verneinung  anzuwenden?

Nach den Regeln wäre es ja:

Sage kein Wort - zu niemandem. (_Sage _ergibt sich aus dem Imperativ implizit.)

Damit ergibt sich: 1. Sage kein Wort. 2. zu niemandem

Daraus ergibt sich: Du darfst zu jedem ein Wort (oder mehrere) sagen, außer zu niemandem. (In zweiwertiger Logik, die ein drittes ausschließt. Ich gehe auf weitere Logiken nicht ein, in denen zum Beispiel der Satz vom ausgeschlossenen Dritten nicht gilt, oder auch nicht der Satz, dass man aus Unwahrem alles folgern kann.)

Es ergeben sich daraus alle deine Sätze, wenn man es von der Aufforderung in Handlung umsetzt.

New
_zu niemandem kein Wort!_
<=> _Es existiert niemand, zu dem du kein Wort sagen sollst_
<=> _Es existiert niemand, zu dem du nicht wenigstens ein Wort sagen sollst_
<=> _Für alle gilt: Sage zu jedem mindestens ein Wort_ (über den Syllogismus ~∃x : ~P(x) <=> ∀x : (x); Äquivalent der De Morganschen Regeln in der Prätikatenlogik)
<=> _Sage zu jedem ein Wort_ ("ein" im Sinne von "mindestens ein"; wenn ich "genau ein" meinte, würde ich das auch genau so sagen)

Das gilt bereits für "Kein Wort, zu niemandem."

---
So funktioniert das aber nicht.

Wir sind ja einig, dass es bedeutet: _Sage zu niemandem ein Wort. Halte es geheim.


---

_


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> _Ich sage zu niemandem kein Wort - _ist in normierter Standardsprache falsch.


Weil beide Verneinungen zusammengehören.

Das tun sie aber nicht in der Titelwendung:

_[Sag] kein Wort. Zu niemandem._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> sondern das zweite "nicht" hier die Funktion eine Modalpartikels (flavouring particle) hat


Dieses Argument ist gerade im modernen Standarddeutsch nicht mehr erlaubt. Wenn Du has weiterhin erlauben würdest, müsstest Du auch _Er hat mich nie nicht besucht _erlauben.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Das wiederum ist ein völlig anderer Fall, finde ich, weil es weder mit bestätigender noch sich aufhebender Verneinung zu tun hat, sondern das zweite "nicht" hier die Funktion eine Modalpartikels (flavouring particle) hat. Das zweite "nicht" hat seine Funktion der Verneinung einfach verloren. Man sollte es nicht als Verneinung interpretieren, sondern rein modal.


Danke, Kajjo.

Zu dieser Interpretation muss man ausweichen, wenn man doppelte Verneinung verneint. Insofern ist es korrekt.

Dabei ist es lediglich eine andere Erklärung für doppelte Verneinung.
Die doppelte Verneinung besagt ja gerade, dass es sich nicht um zwei verneinungen handelt, sondern dass die erste Verneinung durch (verneinende) Modalpartikel verstärkt wird. Wenn man jetzt auf "verneinend" verzichtet, erhält man den Satz.

Die Interpretation als Modalpartikel ergibt sich auf natürliche Weise durch Uminterpretation. 
Es ist ein Kunstgriff, um den Begriff "doppelte Verneinung" zu vermeiden. (Der ja auch tatsächlich zweideutig ist.)


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Weil beide Verneinungen zusammengehören.
> 
> Das tun sie aber nicht in der Titelwendung:
> 
> _[Sag] kein Wort. Zu niemandem._



= _[Sag] kein Wort. Zu niemandem [*kein Wort]. (* sagt, dass es *so* heute nicht standardsprachlich ist.)
= [Sag] kein Wort.  Sag zu niemandem ein Wort._


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es ist ein Kunstgriff, um den Begriff "doppelte Verneinung" zu vermeiden.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Den Satz „Kein Wort. Zu niemandem” empfinde ich insofern als idiomatisch, als er gefühlt in jedem zweiten Fernsehkrimi auftaucht. Ich selber würde das so nicht sagen.
> 
> 
> ... finde ich nicht: „Kein Ort” und „nirgends” sind doch bedeutungsgleich, ähnlich wie „Kein Mensch, niemand”.



Es ist  sehr poetische Sprache. Logisch ungefähr wie "Mitten im Nirgendwo"

Kein Ort, nirgends [ist][*kein Ort=ein Ort]
"Nirgends" ist Apposition zu "kein Ort".


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> müsstest Du auch _Er hat mich nie nicht besucht _erlauben.


Was?!

Gerade in diesem schrecklichen Beispiel echter doppelter Verneinung sind doch beide "nicht" ernst gemeint und sollen sich verstärken. Da geht es nicht um "flavouring", sondern um handfeste Verneinung, je mehr, desto besser. Genau das Gegenteil von dem, was ich mit modaler Funktion meinte.

Ob mehrere Verneinungen auftreten, spielt für eine modale Funktion gar keine Rolle. Natürlich gibt es Verwendungen von "nicht" im standardsprachlichen Deutsch, die nicht wirklich verneinend gemeint sind. Genau das meine ich mit "modal". Wenn dir der Ausdruck nicht gefällt, dann schlage bitte einen anderen vor, aber bezüglich des Konzeptes sollten wir uns einig sein.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Gerade in diesem schrecklichen Beispiel echter doppelter Verneinung


Eben. Und das würdest Du mit dem Argument wieder salonfähig machen.


Kajjo said:


> Da geht es nicht um "flavouring", sondern um handfeste Verneinung, je mehr, desto besser. Genau das Gegenteil von dem, was ich mit modaler Funktion meinte.


Das Verbot der kongruenten* doppelten Verneinung dient ja gerade dazu die Beliebigkeit in der Interpretation zu eliminieren. Wenn Du zulässt, dass _nicht _wörtlich oder modal zu verstehen verstanden werden kann, ist wieder alles offen.
_______________________
*Es ging Hutschi um _kongruente _und nicht um_ verstärkende_ Verneinung.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Kein Ort, nirgends [ist][*kein Ort=ein Ort]


Da hast du mich irgendwie verloren ...

_Kein Ort_ und _nirgends_ ist für mich das selbe. _Nirgends _ist also eine redundante nähere Beschreibung (Apposition) zu _kein Ort_. Analog könnte man bilden: „Da war kein Mensch. Niemand.”


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Was?!
> 
> Gerade in diesem schrecklichen Beispiel echter doppelter Verneinung sind doch beide "nicht" ernst gemeint und sollen sich verstärken. Da geht es nicht um "flavouring", sondern um handfeste Verneinung, je mehr, desto besser. Genau das Gegenteil von dem, was ich mit modaler Funktion meinte.
> 
> Ob mehrere Verneinungen auftreten, spielt für eine modale Funktion gar keine Rolle. Natürlich gibt es Verwendungen von "nicht" im standardsprachlichen Deutsch, die nicht wirklich verneinend gemeint sind. Genau das meine ich mit "modal". Wenn dir der Ausdruck nicht gefällt, dann schlage bitte einen anderen vor, aber bezüglich des Konzeptes sollten wir uns einig sein.


Nein. Sie sind nicht als hintereinander geschaltete "echte" Verneinungen gemeint, sondern als_ eine einzige verstärkte Verneinung_. "Nicht" ist hier tatsächlich ein verstärkendes Partikel, wenn Du es nicht als doppelte Verneinung bezeichnen willst.

Schrecklich ist das Beispiel für mich nicht, aber es ist standarddeutsch und in "normaler" Umgangssprache nicht mehr gebräuchlich oder war es noch nie in dieser Form.
Mit der logischen doppelten Verneinung (~(~a))=a in zweiwertiger Logik mit "~" als Verneinungssymbol hat es nichts zu tun.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Eben. Und das würdest Du mit dem Argument wieder salonfähig machen.
> 
> Das Verbot der kongruenten* doppelten Verneinung dient ja gerade dazu die Beliebigkeit in der Interpretation zu eliminieren. Wenn Du zulässt, dass _nicht _wörtlich oder modal zu verstehen verstanden werden kann, ist wieder alles offen.
> _______________________
> *Es ging Hutschi um _kongruente _und nicht um_ verstärkende_ Verneinung.



Es ist also lediglich aus pragmatischen Gründen nicht erlaubt, hat also wenig mit Denkprozessen zu tun, es dient der Verringerung der Vagheit.
Intern (als Denkprozess) wäre meine Interpretation korrekt, extern aber aus pragmatischen Gründen verboten.

Die kongruente Verneinung ist also nur in "versteckter" Position erlaubt.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Da hast du mich irgendwie verloren ...
> 
> _Kein Ort_ und _nirgends_ ist für mich das selbe. _Nirgends _ist also eine redundante nähere Beschreibung (Apposition) zu _kein Ort_. Analog könnte man bilden: „Da war kein Mensch. Niemand.”


Stimmt. Das wäre möglich. Es ist mehrdeutig, wenn man nicht eine Form davon verbietet. Mehrdeutigkeit ist ein Merkmal poetischer Sprache.

Bei „Da war kein Mensch. Niemand.” sehe ich die Mehrdeutigkeit nicht.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Mit der logischen doppelten Verneinung (~(~a))=a in zweiwertiger Logik mit "~" als Verneinungssymbol hat es nichts zu tun.


Nur eben insofern, als in einer Sprache mit kongruenter doppelten Verneinung (~(~a)) oft nicht ausdrückbar ist und dass ist unbefriedigend. Darum wurde die kongruente doppelte Verneinung auch aus der Standardsprache verbannt. Siehe dieses Beispiel:


berndf said:


> Das ist eine Frage dessen, was du gewöhnt bist. Für einen Sprecher, der mit der Logik _verstärkenden, kongruenten_ oder _wiederaufnehmenden_ Verneinungen in sukzessiven Satzteilen aufgewachsen ist, ist dies ebenso "logisch" wie für Dich die Wiederaufnahme der Negation der Frage in dem negativen Antwortpartikel. Folgender Dialog ist so wirklich geschehen:
> 
> Eine Esspressomaschine funktionierte nicht mehr, weil der Motor trocken gelaufen war (ein bekanntes Problem bei einfachen Consumer-Geräten):
> Ich: "Du darfst die Maschine nie ohne Wasser stehen lassen."
> Antwort: "Mach ich doch auch nicht. Ich leere das Wasser immer nach dem Gebrauch aus."
> Der Person war trotz mehrfachen Umformulierens nicht verständlich zu machen, dass ich das Gegenteil meinte.
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach gehört die uns allen heute selbstverständliche duplex negatio affirmat Logik nicht zum natürlichen logischen Rüstzeug eines Menschen, sondern ist durch ein Überschwappen als der klassischen formalen Logik in die Standardsprache entstanden (im Deutschen wohl im Laufe des 19. Jahrhunderts). Auch im Lateinischen haben wir ja mal gelernt, dass duplex negatio affirmat dort die allgemeingültige Regel sei. Aber bei genauer Betrachtung hält die Aussage auch dort nicht stand. Die Hauptfunktion des Latein war über Jahrhunderte als Gelehrtensprache und darum lernen wie heute ein ganz spezielles Register. Wenn man sich Belegstellen aus der Zeit, als klassisches Latein noch eine lebendige Sprache war anschaut (Google findet leicht welche), so ist dieses Bild überhaupt nicht mehr so eindeutig.


----------



## Hutschi

Das leuchtet ein. Danke.

Verwendet wird die Form trotzdem noch relativ häufig in unterschiedlicher Weise. Sonst hätte sie keinen Eingang zum Zwiebelfisch gefunden.
Beispiel im Zwiebelfisch:

Zwiebelfisch: Nein, zweimal nein - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Kultur


"Keine Annahme von Leergut zu keiner Zeit." (Widerspricht der normierten Sprache.)
"Na, dann machen Sie mal bloß keinen falschen Fehler!" (Das wird sehr häufig verwendet. Ich denke nicht, dass es falsch oder missverständlich ist. Es hat den ironischen Ton, der es zulässt.)
Diese Sätze habe ich in ähnlicher Form gehört oder schriftlich gesehen, in Gebieten, in denen kaum Dialekt gesprochen wird.


und als geflügeltes Wort:

"Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht" (Was für mich hier teilweise zutrifft.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Keine Annahme von Leergut zu keiner Zeit."


Na, das ist doch eindeutig falsch und da sind wir uns doch alle einig.

_ Keine Annahme von Leergut zu keiner Zeit._
_ Keine Annahme von Leergut. Zu keiner Zeit. = Keine Annahme von Leergut. Annahme zu keiner Zeit.
_
Das Beispiel ist eng verwandt mit deinem Beispiel aus der Titelfrage. Der Punkt ändert den Bezug der Verneinung und die intuitive Ergänzung der Ellipse. Der auch nur halbwegs sprachbegabte Bürger ergänzt korrekt zu zwei parallelen Verneinungen und eben nicht zu einer doppelten Verneinung. So viel Logik schafft offensichtlich heutzutage jeder.


Hutschi said:


> "Na, dann machen Sie mal bloß keinen falschen Fehler!"


Dass das falsch und unsinnig ist, liegt nicht primär an der eher unterschwelligen doppelten Verneinung, sondern an dem semantisch unsinnigen Konstrukt des "falschen Fehlers" an sich. Was genau soll ein falscher Fehler sein? Einfach nur ein Nicht-Fehler? das wäre zu kurz gegriffen. Dieser Satz ist einfach scherzhaft und geradezu eine feststehende Redewendung, aber kein wirklich gutes Beispiel für doppelte Verneinungen.


----------



## Hutschi

_ Keine Annahme von Leergut zu keiner Zeit._
Deshalb, wegen der Parallelität, habe ich das Beispiel verwendet. Standardsprachlich ist es völlig falsch. Pragmatisch ist es in Ordnung. Durch korrektere Zeichensetzung ist es korrigierbar, wie Du gezeigt hast.
Es ist so etwas wie "Gemüseladensprache". Relativ oft so oder ähnlich zu lesen.

_"Na, dann machen Sie mal bloß keinen falschen Fehler!"_
Das ist eine häufig verwendete Aufforderung, keinen Fehler zu machen. Mit Standardlogik ist es nicht erklärbar.
Es ist eine idiomatische Redewendung.
falscher Fehler - hier, bei Mundmische, wird es recht gut erklärt.
Es ist doppelt-gemoppelt.



> scherzhafte Doppelmoppelung für einen Fehler
> »Ey, das funktioniert aber gar nicht.« »Offensichtlich ein falscher Fehler.«



Ich sage manchmal: "Mensch, da habe ich aber einen falschen Fehler gemacht."
(Durch die offensichtlich scherzhafte Sprache hat es nur begrenzt mit dem Thema zu tun, es ist halt eine scherzhafte doppelte Verneinung, weit verbreitet.)


----------



## Hutschi

In moderner Sprache (neben "verborgener Form") wird die doppelte Verneinung noch in Volksliedern und poetischen Texten gebraucht. Verwechslungsgefahr mit formaler Logik besteht hier nicht.

Lied Kein Feuer, keine Kohle



> Kein Feuer, keine Kohle
> kann brennen so heiß,
> als heimliche Liebe,
> von der niemand nichts weiß,
> von der niemand nichts weiß.



Glücklicherweise unterliegt das noch nicht der Anpassung. 

Bibeltexte werden dagegen angepasst, aus "niemand nichts" wird "niemand etwas".
Seid niemand nichts schuldig, als daß ihr euch untereinander liebt; -> Seid niemand etwas schuldig, als daß ihr euch untereinander liebt; 
*Roemer 13:8-12*

---


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Glücklicherweise unterliegt das noch nicht der Anpassung.


Was genau ist daran "glücklich"? Ist doch schade, wenn solche Texte für die nachwachsende Generation nicht mehr so zugänglich sind, nur weil obsolete Sprache verwendet wird. Was in aller Welt wäre an "von der niemand etwas weiß" weniger poetisch? Wäre doch genauso schön!

Auch "wie ... Liebe" wäre genauso poetisch wie das falsche "als Liebe". Also ich kann Poesie auch in korrekter Sprache genießen. Eine gewisse dichterische Freiheit schafft mehr Möglichkeiten, da stimme ich zu, aber als/wie oder nichts/etwas machen nicht die Freiheit oder die Möglichkeiten aus.

Du bist einfach im Dialekt verfangen, das ist alles. Oder in stark "dialekt-beeinflusstem Deutsch", wie auch immer du das nennen magst.


----------



## Hutschi

Gerade gefunden:


> Keine Ahnung von nichts


Leselupe.de - Keine Ahnung von nichts

Diese Redewendung "von nichts keine Ahnung" bzw. "keine Ahnung von nichts" ist noch sehr lebendig.
Sie ist sehr ähnlich zu "Kein Wort, zu niemandem!" in der logischen Struktur, hier kann man aber nicht die doppelte Verneinung durch Uminterpretation beseitigen.
Diese Wendung ist ebenfalls ein "geflügeltes Wort" und wird umgangssprachlich häufig verwendet. Als veraltet kann man die Wendung nicht betrachten.

In der Quelle ist es als Überschrift verwendet.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Was genau ist daran "glücklich"? Ist doch schade, wenn solche Texte für die nachwachsende Generation nicht mehr so zugänglich sind, nur weil obsolete Sprache verwendet wird. Was in aller Welt wäre an "von der niemand etwas weiß" weniger poetisch? Wäre doch genauso schön!
> 
> ...


Zum Beispiel der Takt. Es geht gar nicht.

Das könnte man beheben: von der niemand was weiß. 
Das verstößt gegen die Stilebene.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "keine Ahnung von nichts" ist noch sehr lebendig.


Ja, die kenne ich auch als geflügeltes Wort.

Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum du so nachdrücklich irgendwelche veralteten Sprüche ausgräbst und uns hier servierst. Welchen Zweck verfolgst du damit?

Es ist völlig unstrittig, dass (1) die verstärkende doppelte Verneinung früher üblich war, und dass (2) sie es heutzutage standardsprachlich nicht mehr ist.  Über keines von beiden lohnt es sich zu streiten oder zu diskutieren. Dass sich alte Formen in geflügelten Worten, in überlieferten Schriftstücken und sogar einigen feststehenden Wendungen erhalten, ist doch bei sprachlichen Eigenheiten fast immer der Fall und auch bei der doppelten Verneinung nicht verwunderlich.

Worauf willst du also hinaus? Wäre es irgendwie "toll" oder "schrecklich", wenn es die doppelte Verneinung noch gäbe? Weder noch! Sie hat sich in einigen festen Wendungen erhalten, ist ansonsten aber für Standardsprecher völlig verschwunden. Da sind wir uns doch wohl einig.

Was die Titelfrage angeht, so ignorierst du das entscheidende Argument der Zeichensetzung und inhaltlichen Zäsur. Da werden wir nicht weiterkommen, solange du "Kein Wort zu niemandem" als identisch zu "Kein Wort! Zu niemandem!" ansiehst. Das erstere ist (oder: wäre) eine doppelte Verneinung, das letztere dagegen nicht, weil der standardsprachliche Leser intuitiv eine passende elidierte Struktur ergänzt. Mir stößt die Titelwendung, mit passender Zäsur und Betonung gelesen, zumindest nicht als doppelte Verneinung auf, und da ich ziemlich empfindlich bei so etwas bin, nehme ich mich da mal als Maßstab: Es ist keine doppelte Verneinung.

_"Kein Wort zu niemandem" <doppelte Verneinung>
"Kein Wort! Zu niemandem!" <zwei Verneinungen nacheinander>_



Hutschi said:


> Zum Beispiel der Takt. Es geht gar nicht.


Na komm, so einfallslos bist du doch sonst nicht:

_von der niemand was weiß_


----------



## Hutschi

_... von der niemand was weiß_ - passt stilistisch nicht. Sonst wäre es gut.

"Kein Wort zu niemandem" als identisch zu "Kein Wort! Zu niemandem!" - Ich sehe sie als logisch fast identisch an.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass "Kein Wort!" in "Zu niemandem!" als Spur (empty trace) mitschwingt, also wiederholt wird und dadurch etwas nachdrücklicher ist.
"Zu niemandem" ohne den ersten Teil "kein Wort" hat keine Bedeutung.

"Kein Wort! Zu niemandem!"="Kein Wort! Zu niemandem (kein Wort)!" (umstritten) -> "Kein Wort! Zu niemandem (ein Wort)!"
Die mentale Spur habe ich in Klammer gesetzt. Die Frage ist, wie man zu "Kein Wort! Zu niemandem (ein Wort)!" kommt - die mir leider niemand beantworten konnte oder wollte. Der Antwort wurde ausgewichen, denke ich. Oder ich habe sie nicht verstanden.

Ich denke, wir sind einig, dass "Zu niemandem!" allein - also ohne den ersten Teil - keine Bedeutung hat. (Es sei denn anderer Kontext ist da.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> _ von der niemand was weiß_ - passt stilistisch nicht. Sonst wäre es gut.


Stilistisch?! Inwiefern ist der Stil von "nichts weiß" denn anders als "was weiß"? Das sind nur Vorurteile bei dir. Für mich hat das genau den gleichen Stil.

_Kein Feuer, keine Kohle
kann brennen so heiß,
wie heimliche Liebe,
von der niemand was weiß,
von der niemand was weiß._



Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, wir sind einig, dass "Zu niemandem!" allein - also ohne den ersten Teil - keine Bedeutung hat.


Das halte ich für ein Scheinargument. Auch "Kein Wort!" hat nur wenig Bedeutung für sich genommen. Man ergänzt nur intuitiv "[Sag] kein Wort!". Natürlich hat "Zu niemandem!" alleine noch weniger Bedeutung, es ergibt halt nur Sinn als Fortsetzung des ersten Satzes. 



Hutschi said:


> die mir leider niemand beantworten konnte oder wollte. Der Antwort wurde ausgewichen, denke ich. Oder ich habe sie nicht verstanden.



_[Sag] kein Wort. [Sag] zu niemandem [ein Wort]. _


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Kein Wort! Zu niemandem (ein Wort)!"
> Die mentale Spur habe ich in Klammer gesetzt. Die Frage ist, wie man zu "Kein Wort! Zu niemandem (ein Wort)!" kommt - die mir leider niemand beantworten konnte oder wollte. Der Antwort wurde ausgewichen, denke ich. Oder ich habe sie nicht verstanden.


Hier ist die Antwort:
_*K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *k*ein Wort! _
ist semantisch blockiert  (wegen Quatsch) und damit geht nur:
_*K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *e*in Wort!_


berndf said:


> Nicht in modernem Standarddeutsch und nicht in moderner dialektfernen Umgangssprache. Da wäre der erste Satz selbstwidersprüchlich. Er wäre äquivalent zu:
> _*K*ein Wort, zu jedem *e*in Wort!_
> 
> Und das wäre Quatsch und damit blockiert.



Und hier war die Erklärung warum diese Äquivalenz besteht:


berndf said:


> _Ich sage zu niemandem kein Wort_
> <=> _Es existiert niemand zu dem ich kein Wort sage_
> <=> _Es existiert niemand zu dem ich nicht wenigstens ein Wort sage_
> <=> _Für alle gilt: Ich sage zu jedem mindestens ein Wort_ (über den Syllogismus ~∃x : ~P(x) <=> ∀x : (x); Äquivalent der De Morganschen Regeln in der Prätikatenlogik)
> <=> _Ich sage zu jedem ein Wort_ ("ein" im Sinne von "mindestens ein"; wenn ich "genau ein" meinte, würde ich das auch genau so sagen)
> 
> Für jemanden mit formallogischer Ausbildung sind die Schritte unmittelbar intuitiv und bedürfen keines Nachdenkens. Und dies ist in die moderne Standardsprache übergegangen.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Hier ist die Antwort:
> _*K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *k*ein Wort! _
> ist semantisch blockiert  (wegen Quatsch) und damit geht nur:
> _*K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *e*in Wort!_



Wir stimmen teilweise überein.

Bei Dir:
_*1. Schritt: K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *k*ein Wort! _
1.a: Test: ist semantisch blockiert  (wegen Quatsch) und damit geht nur:
*2. Schritt: K*_ein Wort, zu niemandem _*e*_in Wort!_

Du kommst also über die semantische Blockade zu 2.
Ich komme durch die semantische Übersetzung in Standardsprache zu 2.

_*1. Schritt: K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *k*ein Wort! _
1.a: Test: ist lokal umgangssprachlich und damit geht standardsprachlich nur:
*2. Schritt: K*_ein Wort, zu niemandem _*e*_in Wort!_

Du kommst also über die semantische Blockade zu 2.
Ich komme durch die semantische Übersetzung in Standardsprache zu 2.

---

Quatsch sehe ich nicht.



> _Ich sage zu niemandem kein Wort_
> <=> _Es existiert niemand zu dem ich kein Wort sage_
> <=> _Es existiert niemand zu dem ich nicht wenigstens ein Wort sage_
> <=> _Für alle gilt: Ich sage zu jedem mindestens ein Wort_ (über den Syllogismus ~∃x : ~P(x) <=> ∀x : (x); Äquivalent der De Morganschen Regeln in der Prätikatenlogik)
> <=> _Ich sage zu jedem ein Wort_ ("ein" im Sinne von "mindestens ein"; wenn ich "genau ein" meinte, würde ich das auch genau so sagen)
> 
> Für jemanden mit formallogischer Ausbildung sind die Schritte unmittelbar intuitiv und bedürfen keines Nachdenkens. Und dies ist in die moderne Standardsprache übergegangen.



Formallogisch gilt es nur bei Übersetzung in klassische zweiwertige Logiken.

Man kann es auch anders in eine formale Logik übertragen:

<=> _Es existiert niemand zu dem ich kein Wort sage_
Daraus folgt logisch weder, dass jemand existiert, zu dem ich kein Wort sage, noch dass jemand existiert, zu dem ich ein Wort sage.
Über "jemand" wird gar nichts unmittelbar ausgesagt.

aber:
Man kann dem ganzen einen Wert geben. Das ist eine Frage der Definition.
Man kann es so definieren, wie das Volk es lange Zeit tat und teilweise immer noch tut,
oder man kann es so definieren, dass es der zweiwertigen Logik entspricht, die unbestimmte Zustände nicht zulässt.

Neuere formale Logiken enthalten bekanntlich auch Wahrheitswerte wie "unbestimmt" und "unbekannt".

Ein analoges bekanntes Beispiel aus der Mathematik:

Betrachten wir die Summe aller natürlichen Zahlen:

1+2+3+4+ ... = unendlich (in Schulmathematik)
Unendlich ist aber keine Zahl.

Wenn man die Zeta-Funktion mit analytischer Fortsetzung verwendet, kann man einen sinnvollen Wert zuweisen:
1+2+3+4+ ...= -1/12

Das ist zugleich der Wert, mit dem in der Kosmologie gerechnet wird.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die klassische formallogische Behandlung beinhaltet also eine Vereinfachung zu einer zweiwertigen Logik.

Für mich ist auch die Logik "normaler" Sprache sehr interessant, unabhängig davon, dass ein logisch fehlerhafter Umkehrschluss verwendet wird, was mir jetzt erst wirklich auffiel.
Wenn etwas unmittelbar intuitiv ist, ist es meist nur in bestimmten beschränkten Gebieten verwendbar.
Ich hatte es zunächst auch so interpretiert, weil ich formale Logik verwende. Aber weder das Gesetz vom ausgeschlossenen Dritten noch das Gesetz der "Fehlerexplosion" bei falschen Prämissen sind logisch unmittelbar intuitiv. Sie sind Festlegungen und führen zu Paradoxien.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Kajjo said:


> Stilistisch?! Inwiefern ist der Stil von "nichts weiß" denn anders als "was weiß"? Das sind nur Vorurteile bei dir. Für mich hat das genau den gleichen Stil.
> 
> _Kein Feuer, keine Kohle
> kann brennen so heiß,
> wie heimliche Liebe,
> von der niemand was weiß,
> von der niemand was weiß._
> 
> _... _



"Was" klingt hier für mich nicht so poetisch. Es fehlt auch der Stabreim von "niemand nichts". Die Verse verwenden gehobenen Stil, "was" ist eher normaler Stil. Die doppelte Verneinung passt sich hier gut ein. Mehrdeutig ist sie im gegebenen Kontext nicht (wegen "heimlich" und wegen der Definition der Form).


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> <=> _Es existiert niemand zu dem ich kein Wort sage_
> Daraus folgt logisch weder, dass jemand existiert, zu dem ich kein Wort sage, noch dass jemand existiert, zu dem ich ein Wort sage.
> Über "jemand" wird gar nichts unmittelbar ausgesagt.


Hat ja auch niemand behauptet.


Hutschi said:


> Neuere formale Logiken enthalten bekanntlich auch Wahrheitswerte wie "unbestimmt" und "unbekannt".


Dreiwertige Logik muss man nun dafür wirklich nicht bemühen. Die funktioniert ganz gut für in relationalen Datenbanken. Intuitiv sind die aber bei Leibe nicht. Da ich mit Datenbankmodelierung meine Brötchen verdiene (und nicht schlecht), kannst Du mir glauben, dass ich weiß, wovon ich rede. Im Übrigen können alle Aussagen dreiwertiger Logik in zweiwertige äquivalent übersetzt werden, indem du ein Prädikat _istUndefiniert_ () einführst. Dreiwertige Logik mit _unbestimmt_ als Wahrheitswert macht nur einige Formulierungen etwas einfacher, eine materiell andere Logik produziert sie aber nicht. Und an dieser Stelle spielt dieser Unterschied auch keine Rolle. Meine einfachen prädikatenlogischen Umformungen unterscheiden sich in Logiken mit und ohne Wahrheitswert unbestimmt nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich glaube Dir das. Ich freue mich auch, dass Du eine gute Arbeit hast. Ich habe ungefähr 15 Jahre programmiert und etwa 20 Jahre technische Dokumentation geschrieben.
...
Zum Thema zurück:
Entscheidender ist, dass Du über: _*K*ein Wort, zu niemandem *k*ein Wort! _ ist semantisch blockiert (wegen Quatsch) und damit geht nur ...:
zum Ergebnis kommt.
Es ist lediglich ein anderer mentaler Zwischenschritt. Ich halte es nicht für Quatsch und komme dann zum gleichen Ergebnis. Das ist dann völlig klar. Danke sehr.

Das reicht als Erklärung.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das reicht als Erklärung.


Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine schöne Verwendung der doppelten Verneinung in Gegenwartsdeutsch habe ich hier: DSLR-Forum gefunden.


> Nochmal, ich muss DIR (und keinem hier) nicht mit meinen Bildern irgendwas beweisen.



Stil: normaler, aber leicht erregter Stil in einer Diskussion.
Hierbei ist interessant:
"Dir" erzeugt "normale" Verneinung.
"... und niemandem hier" erzeugt "doppelte Verneinung - aber diese ist grammatisch versteckt.
Ich muss niemandem hier nicht beweisen ... = Ich muss niemandem hier beweisen.

In dieser Form habe ich die doppelte Verneinung in der Gegenwartssprache oft gehört oder gelesen.

In Filmen habe ich bemerkt, dass sie oft in erregter Verfassung verwendet wird. "Es gibt jetzt keine Pause für niemanden!" (Sprachmelodisch so gesprochen, als ein Satz, ohne Punkt und Komma). Normal wäre: "Es gibt jetzt keine Pause, für niemanden!"
Die Struktur ist die gleiche wie beim Themenbeispiel. Interessant ist, dass wahrscheinlich die Erregung eine Rolle spielte.

Auch im Foto-Forum war die Stimmung erregt. Ich nehme an, dass die Wendungen so tief innerlich verankert sind, dass sie wieder auftauchen, wenn die Blockierung durch die formale Logik durch Erregung gelockert wird, und insbesondere dann, wenn es eine Art Zeugma-Konstruktion wird.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Dir" erzeugt "normale" Verneinung.


Nein, die doppelte Verneinung entsteht durch "nicht beweisen müssen" und "keinem". Das "dir" hat damit nichts zu tun.

Im besten Falle ist das einfach ein Formulierungsfehler durch Erregung und keine echte doppelte Verneinung. Der Satz klingt spontan grundfalsch.


----------



## Hutschi

Präziser ausgedrückt:
_Nochmal, ich muss DIR nicht mit meinen Bildern irgendwas beweisen._  -- _Dir + nicht ergibt_ einfache Verneinung. (Das meinte ich mit_ "dir" erzeugt einfache Verneinung_.)
_Nochmal, ich muss keinem hier nicht mit meinen Bildern irgendwas beweisen._ -- _keinem + nicht_ ergibt doppelte Verneinung.

---
Wir haben unterschiedliche Meinungen zu richtig und falsch, aber interessant ist, dass Du Abstufungen in der Falschheit verwendest, Falschheit also nicht der zweiwertigen Logik unterliegt. Das gleiche nehme ich für Richtigkeit an. Es gibt verschiedene Stufen bzw. Arten.

---
Ich versuche nur, herauszufinden, wie, in welchem Zusammenhang und von wem die Doppelte Verneinung im Sinne der Verstärkung der Verneinung heute noch in der hochdeutschen Gegenwartssprache verwendet wird. (Über Dialekte sprechen wir hier nicht, dort ist es in einigen gang und gebe.)

Es dient auch dazu, die gefundenen Beispiele richtig zu verstehen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Verneinung im Sinne der Verstärkung der Verneinung heute noch in der hochdeutschen Gegenwartssprache verwendet wird


Du solltest dabei aber bedenken, dass gerade dieses Beispiel vielleicht wirklich nur ein Formulierungsfehler aus Erregung war und keine sprachlich empfundene Verstärkung.


----------



## Hutschi

Gerade bei Erregung verwendet man das, was man in dieser Situation als idiomatisch empfindet.
Im Film war es zudem nachdrücklich gesprochen, vor der ganzen Belegschaft, alle standen unter Anspannung. Es war deutlich eine Verstärkung der Verneinung.
Im Forum könnte es ein Fehler in der Art des Zeugma sein, wobei das nicht selten vorkommt.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Gerade bei Erregung verwendet man das, was man in dieser Situation als idiomatisch empfindet.


Nicht wenn man tippt! Da wird oft falsch korrigiert und ergänzt!


----------



## bearded

Interessante Diskussion!
>_Ich muss dir (und keinem hier) nicht mit meinen Bildern irgendwas beweisen<_
Wie würde der Satz eigentlich lauten, wollte man die Doppelverneinung - also den Fehler - beseitigen?
- ''ich muss dir (noch sonst einem hier) nicht ...irgendwas beweisen''  (für mich 'zweifelhaft')
- ''ich muss weder dir noch sonst jemandem hier..irgendwas beweisen'' (würde ich als richtig empfehlen).
Danke.


----------



## elroy

Deine zweite Variante würde ich um ein „irgend-“ ergänzen: „weder dir noch sonst *irgend*jemandem hier“. 

Deine erste Variante empfinde ich als falsch. „Noch“ passt hier nicht, weil die Negation erst später im Satz kommt.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> ...
> - ''ich muss dir (noch sonst einem hier) nicht ... irgendwas beweisen''  (für mich 'zweifelhaft')
> - ''ich muss weder dir noch sonst jemandem hier ... irgendwas beweisen'' (würde ich als richtig empfehlen).
> Danke.



''Ich muss dir (noch sonst einem hier) nicht ... irgendwas beweisen''
Hier ist die doppelte Verneinung noch besser versteckt: "noch" enthält Verneinung. Aber der Gesamtsatz klingt auch für mich nicht natürlich.
Ohne die doppelte Verneinung wäre es: ''Ich muss dir (und allen anderen hier) nicht irgendwas beweisen''. Der Satz wirkt so aber sehr formal, wenig nachdrücklich.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Deine zweite Variante würde ich um ein „irgend-“ ergänzen: „weder dir noch sonst *irgend*jemandem hier“.


Aber ''irgendjemandem..irgendwas beweisen'' klingt doch nicht sehr..elegant, oder?  Und ''sonst jemandem'' halte ich hier für ausreichend.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Aber der Gesamtsatz klingt auch für mich nicht natürlich.


Ich habe also zu Recht 'gezweifelt'. Danke, Hutschi.


----------



## Hutschi

Der andere Satz würde funktionieren, wenn die Negation nicht in Reihe, sondern parallel gestellt wäre:

''ich muss dir nicht - noch sonst einem hier - irgendwas beweisen'' -- Das hat aber leicht gehobenen Stil und wirkt weniger nachdrücklich.

Das hat dann dieselbe Struktur der Verneinung wie:
''ich muss weder dir - noch sonst einem hier - irgendwas beweisen''

---

Der Satz mit zweimal "irgend" ist möglich und idiomatisch, rhythmisch ist er aber etwas schwächer. Das schwächt ihn ab, während das doppelte "irgend" ihn zugleich verstärkt.


----------



## elroy

Spontan würde ich immer „irgend-“ einfügen.

_Nie im Leben habe ich Griechenland oder sonst irgendein europäisches Land besucht. 

Niemand versteht diesen Satz oder irgendeinen seiner anderen Sätze. 

Nichts spricht gegen eine homosexuelle oder sonst irgendeine unherkömmliche Ehe. _

Ich fasse also „Negation + irgendein“ sozusagen als Auflösung von „kein“ auf.

Ohne „irgend-“ mögen die Sätze vielleicht auch korrekt sein, aber mit „irgend-“ kommen sie mir auf jeden Fall zumindest idiomatischer vor. Aber als Nicht-Muttersprachler könnte ich mich natürlich jederzeit irren!


----------



## Hutschi

„Ich muss weder dir noch sonst *irgend*jemandem hier *irgend*etwas beweisen“.
Der Satz ist völlig korrekt. Er erscheint mir nur etwas zu langatmig. Dadurch verliert er an Schärfe.
„Ich muss nicht *irgend*jemandem hier *irgend*etwas beweisen“. - Das wäre (für mich) schärfer.

Vergleiche:
„Ich muss weder dir noch sonst *irgend*jemandem hier etwas beweisen“.
„Ich muss weder dir noch sonst jemandem hier *irgend*etwas beweisen“.

Beide Formen wären möglich und klingen völlig natürlich.

---
Edit:

Ich denke, idiomatisch gesehen sind die Sätze gleichwertig. Welchen man verwendet, hängt vom genauen Ziel an. Selbst der von mir als "langatmig" bezeichnete Satz ist völlig idiomatisch. In einer Art "Gardinenpredigt" würde ich ihn sogar allen anderen vorziehen, also wenn ein Wortschwall eine Beschwerde nach der anderen herausbringt.

Die Wortwahl kann in einer Geschichte den Sprecher charakterisieren.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Deine zweite Variante würde ich um ein „irgend-“ ergänzen: „weder dir noch sonst *irgend*jemandem hier“.


Interessant ist hierbei, dass _kein_ etymologisch sowohl _nicht ein_ als auch _irgendein _bedeuten kann. Das moderne _kein_ ist aus der Verschmelzung zweier Wörter entstanden. Es ist wohl davon auszugehen, dass _nicht... kein_ und _nicht... irgendein_ als gleichbedeutend empfunden wurde.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> würde ich immer „irgend-“ einfügen.


Zueinander nahestehende bzw. im selben Satz befindliche Wiederholungen kommen spontan () aus Stilgründen unschön vor.
_Nicht irgendjemand kann irgendwas Kluges äußern.. _(gilt für mich natürlich).


----------



## Hutschi

Dann wäre die doppelte Verneinung "nicht kein" je nach Bedeutung gar keine doppelte Verneinung gewesen, sondern wurde es erst, als "kein" die Bedeutung "irgendein" verloren hat. Stimmt das?


Edit: (Ergänzt, wegen Cross-posting)


bearded said:


> Zueinander nahestehende bzw. im selben Satz befindliche Wiederholungen kommen spontan () aus Stilgründen unschön vor.
> _Nicht irgendjemand kann irgendwas Kluges äußern.._



Das hängt von der Art der Wiederholung ab.

_Nicht irgendjemand kann irgendwas Kluges äußern. _
Hier liegt das Problem eher nicht an zweimal "irgend", was verstärkend wirkt, sondern an der schwierigen Logik des Satzes.

_Nicht irgendjemand kann irgendwas Kluges äußern. 
_
Soll es bedeuten:
_Niemand kann irgendwas Kluges äußern._​oder zum Beispiel:
_Nicht jeder Hergelaufene (=kein Beliebiger), sondern nur ein Genie kann etwas Kluges äußern. _​_?_

"Nicht irgendjemand" ist nicht gleich "Nicht jemand" -- und "irgend" ist hier erforderlich, damit es idiomatisch wird.

Es ist übrigens ein interessanter Satz, denn er hat zwei ziemlich entgegengesetzte Bedeutungen.

PS:
"Irgend" fügt zu "jemand" ein explizites Auswahlkriterium hinzu.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Dann wäre die doppelte Verneinung "nicht kein" je nach Bedeutung gar keine doppelte Verneinung gewesen, sondern wurde es erst, als "kein" die Bedeutung "irgendein" verloren hat. Stimmt das?


Ich würde sagen, es war eine optionale Kongruenz, so wie die kongruente Adjektivdeklination optional war und man gleichbedeutend
_ein gut*es* Ding_ und
_ein gut Ding_
sagen konnte.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ich würde sagen, es war eine optionale Kongruenz, so wie die kongruente Adjektivdeklination optional war und man gleichbedeutend
> _ein gut*es* Ding_ und
> _ein gut Ding_
> sagen könnte.


Danke. Das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> er hat zwei ziemlich entgegengesetzte Bedeutungen.


Ich habe ihn absichtlich so ausgedacht.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Ich habe ihn absichtlich so ausgedacht.


Klasse.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> sondern nur ein Genie


Eben.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> 'ich muss weder dir noch sonst jemandem hier..irgendwas beweisen''





elroy said:


> weder dir noch sonst *irgend*jemandem hier“


Beide Varianten sind OK. Ich würde wahrscheinlich spontan Beardeds Version verwenden.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> ich habe gerade in einem Film den Satz gehört: "Kein Wort, zu niemandem!"





Kajjo said:


> _[Sag] kein Wort. Zu niemandem._


Richtig und nur so richtig müsste es heißen:

_Kein Wort(,) zu irgendjemandem!_​
Ansonsten ist es tatsächlich doppelte Verneinung und bedeutet strikt gesehen:
_
Sag *allen etwas*!_​


----------



## Hutschi

Doppelte Verneinung bedeutet   zweierlei:
1. Verstärkung der Verneinung (Linguistik)
2. Aufhebung der Verneinung (zweiwertige Logik)

1. Strikt gesehen bedeutet es, wenn es verwendet wird, _Kein Wort(,) zu irgendjemandem!,_ ist aber emotional stärker.
2. _Sag *allen etwas*!_ - Diese Bedeutung hätte es formal-logisch, pragmatisch und linguistisch gesehen aber nicht.

Man kann es daran erkennen, wo und wie es verwendet wird.
In der Bedeutung _Sag *allen etwas*!_ habe ich es noch nie ernsthaft von irgendjemandem gehört - außerhalb rein linguistischer Streitereien.

Eine völlig andere Frage ist, ob die Wendung hochdeutsch korrekt ist. Hier gibt es wesentlich unterschiedliche Einschätzungen durch deskriptive und prescriptive Betrachtungsweise. Vor reichlich hundert Jahren gab es teilweise einen Umschwung zu formallogischer Betrachtungsweise.

Es gibt weitere Logiken, die die Bewertung verschieben können.

Letztlich ist es eine Notation/sprachform in natürlicher Sprache für verstärkende Wirkung der Verneinung. (Descriptiv).
Prescriptiv wird sie von vielen als falsch betrachtet. Jedoch kommt sie immer wieder mal vor, in Reportagen, Filmen, Gesprächen und auch schriftlich.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Richtig und nur so richtig müsste es heißen:
> 
> _Kein Wort(,) zu irgendjemandem!_​
> Ansonsten ist es tatsächlich doppelte Verneinung und bedeutet strikt gesehen:
> _
> Sag *allen etwas*!_​


Um "richtig" oder "falsch" geht es hier nicht. Was der Satz in moderner Standardsprache bedeutet, ist uns allen bewusst. Es gibt aber unbestreitbar Varietäten des Deutschen, synchron und diachron, in denen dies anders ist. Und darüber geht es in dieser Diskussion.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es gibt weitere Logiken, die die Bewertung verschieben können.


Ich hatte gehofft, wir hätten inzwischen geklärt, dass es sich nicht um irgendwelche alternative Logiken geht, sonder schlicht und einfach um Grammatik (Kongruenz).


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Bernd, ich denke, es ist ein Missverständnis. Mir ging es um Grammatik.
Die formalen Logiken kommen nur hinein, wenn man die Doppelte Verneinung entsprechend interpretiert - also im Kontext falsch als Aufhebung der Verneinung. Das wollte ich klären.)
Ansonsten geht es hier ausschließlich um Verstärkung der Verneinung.

Im Ausgangssatz ''Ich muss dir (*noch* sonst einem hier) *nicht* ... irgendwas beweisen'' ist natürlich die Kongruenz gestört, weil beide Arten der Negation verwendet werden. Das erklärt sich von selbst.

Mit Ergänzung:  ''Ich muss *weder *dir (*noch* sonst einem hier) *nicht* ... irgendwas beweisen''. ist die grammatische Kongruenz gewahrt.
Hier haben wir drei Negationen. Die ersten beiden stehen parallel und die dritte verstärkt die ersten beiden.

(Frühere Bedeutungen von "irgendwas" beachte ich jetzt nicht, aber "irgend" ist eine zusätzliche Verstärkung der Negation.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, Bernd, ich denke, es ist ein Missverständnis. Mir ging es um Grammatik.
> Die formalen Logiken kommen nur hinein, wenn man die Doppelte Verneinung entsprechend interpretiert - also im Kontext falsch als Aufhebung der Verneinung. Das wollte ich klären.)
> Ansonsten geht es hier ausschließlich um Verstärkung der Verneinung.
> 
> Im Ausgangssatz ''Ich muss dir (*noch* sonst einem hier) *nicht* ... irgendwas beweisen'' ist natürlich die Kongruenz gestört, weil beide Arten der Negation verwendet werden. Das erklärt sich von selbst.
> 
> Mit Ergänzung:  ''Ich muss *weder *dir (*noch* sonst einem hier) *nicht* ... irgendwas beweisen''. ist die grammatische Kongruenz gewahrt.
> Hier haben wir drei Negationen. Die ersten beiden stehen parallel und die dritte verstärkt die ersten beiden.
> 
> (Frühere Bedeutungen von "irgendwas" beachte ich jetzt nicht, aber "irgend" ist eine zusätzliche Verstärkung der Negation.)


OK. Ich hoffe, dass wir uns einig sind. Lass es mich mal anhand eines etwas klassischeren Beispiels einer doppelten Verneinung zusammenfassen:
_A_: _Er trinkt Bier_.
_B_: _Er trinkt kein Bier nicht _(oder _Er trinkt nicht kein Bier_; für mein Argument möchte ich jetzt zwischen diesen beiden Wortreihenfolgen nicht unterscheiden).

Es ist eine Grammatikfrage, ob _B ~A_ oder _~~A_ bedeutet. In moderner Standardsprache bedeutet es _~~A_. In Sprachvarietäten, in denen Sätze des Types _B_ in der Alltagssprache gebräuchlich sind, bedeutet _B_ in aller Regel_ ~A_.
Es ist eine extra-linguistische Logikfrage, ob _A_ und _~~A_ dasselbe bedeutet.

Der Nachteil von Grammatiken, in denen _B ~A_ bedeuten, ist, dass _~~A_ nicht oder nur schwer ausdrückbar ist. Es geht also darum, ob es ein Bedarf besteht, _~~A_ auszudrücken. Und das ist unabhängig davon, ob das Tertium Non Datur in der Logik gilt oder nicht. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass die Vorteile von _B = ~~A_ in intuitionistischer Logik, in denen _A_ und _~~A_ nicht dasselbe bedeuten, schwerer wiegen als in klassischer Logik, in der_ A_ und _~~A_ dasselbe bedeuten, da der in ersterer bestehende Unterschied zwischen _A_ und _~~A_ ansonsten nicht oder nur schwer ausdrückbar wäre.


----------



## Hutschi

Grammatisch besteht hier ein Unterschied:

_Er trinkt kein Bier nicht - habe ich nur als *~*A (verstärktes A) in natürlicher Sprache gehört. (Nie für ~~A)
Er trinkt nicht kein Bier - habe ich noch nicht in "natürlicher" Sprache gehört. Hier besteht tatsächlich dann eher ~~A als Lösung, ich komme aber ins Grübeln, was es nun bedeutet. Im Zweifel würde hier formale Logik eintreten. Die Form ist nicht idiomatisch (sie könnte es aber sein, das ist nur eine Frage von Konventionen und Sprachentwicklung)._

Insgesamt wäre die Form eine Art Janussatz, die dem Januswort (Antagonym, Kontranym) entspricht, das ist aber in der Sprache relativ häufig.



> _Es ist eine extra-linguistische Logikfrage, ob A und ~~A dasselbe bedeutet._


-
Das verstehe ich nicht. In Fachsprache hast Du natürlich völlig recht. In natürlicher Sprache (darunter verstehe ich "normale" Umgangssprache bzw. Standardsprache) kann es dasselbe bedeuten oder auch nicht. Ich betrachte es in natürlicher Sprache als linguistische Frage. Oft bedeutet es nicht dasselbe. (Das hat schon Aristoteles für die natürliche Sprache festgestellt. Sein Ergebnis war eine bestimmte Form der formalen Logik, die in sehr ähnlicher Form der von Frege entspricht. Frege hat sie stärker standardisiert.)

Im Gegensatz zur (grammatischen) doppelten verstärkenden Verneinung wirkt eine doppelte Bejahung oft abschwächend. Beispiel: "Ja, ja." Das ist auch keine Frage der abstrakten bzw. formalen Logik, sondern der Grammatik der deutschen Sprache.

---
Letztlich muss man nur verstehen, ob die Verneinung logisch parallel oder in Reihe geschaltet ist. Parallel ist es eine Verstärkung, in Reihe ist es eine Auslöschung, sehr stark vereinfacht gesagt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> habe ich noch nicht in "natürlicher" Sprache gehört.


Dann besteht dann auch kein Grund es zu thematisieren. Ich wollte Dich mit der Parenthese gerade bitten, nicht auf solche Haarspaltereien einzutreten, um nicht noch mehr Verwirrung zu bewirken. Ich habe aber wohl leider das Gegenteil erreicht.


Hutschi said:


> Das verstehe ich nicht.



Die einzige linguistische Frage ist, ob _B ~A_ bedeutet oder ob _B ~~A_ bedeutet.
Ob das Tertium Non Datur gilt, also ob _A_ und _~~A _dasselbe sind, hat nichts mit der deutschen oder sonst irgend einer Sprache zu tun. Voraussetzung dafür, dass wir diese Frage überhaupt diskutieren können, ist aber natürlich, dass _~~A_ überhaupt in irgendeiner Sprache ausdrückbar ist. Und dabei sind wir wieder bei 1.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Dann besteht dann auch kein Grund es zu thematisieren. Ich wollte Dich mit der Parenthese gerade bitten, nicht auf solche Haarspaltereien einzutreten, um nicht noch mehr Verwirrung zu bewirken. Ich habe aber wohl leider das Gegenteil erreicht.
> 
> 
> Die einzige linguistische Frage ist, ob _B ~A_ bedeutet oder ob _B ~~A_ bedeutet.
> ...



B bedeutet in großen Gebieten _~A. _Im Rest wird es als falsch betrachtet.
Ich habe noch nie ernsthaft gehört, dass es  ~~A bedeutet, außer in Argumenten gegen die Form selbst, um sie zu falsifizieren. (Es wäre falsch, weil es ~~A bedeute und nicht ~A.) Dann folgt meist ein Beweis, der aber der Form nicht gerecht wird.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> B bedeutet in großen Gebieten _~A. _Im Rest wird es als falsch betrachtet.


Es geht nicht primär um Gebiete sondern um Sprachregister (synchronisch) resp. um Entwicklungsstufen (diachronisch).


Hutschi said:


> Ich habe noch nie ernsthaft gehört, dass es ~~A bedeutet, außer in Argumenten gegen die Form selbst, um sie zu falsifizieren. (Es wäre falsch, weil es ~~A bedeute und nicht ~A.) Dann folgt meist ein Beweis, der aber der Form nicht gerecht wird.


Weil _B_ in Registern, in denen es _~~A_ bedeuten *würde*, gar nicht erst vorkommt. Moderne Standardsprache verbietet kongruente oder verstärkende Doppelverneinung in alles Kontexten und Wortstellungen (na ja: fast; ein paar Relikte haben wir ja bereits diskutiert), um mehrdeutige Grenzfälle zu vermeiden. Vielleicht müssen wird dann doch das tun, was ich nicht wollte, nämlich über _Er trinkt nicht kein Bier_ sprechen. Sinn des Verbots kongruenter oder verstärkender Doppelverneinung ist gerade die von Dir behauptete Mehrdeutigkeit des Satzes von vornherein zu vermeiden.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist mir durchaus klar. Jedoch kommt die Doppeldeutigkeit eigentlich fast nicht vor, wenn man die Wortstellung und die Verteilung mit beachtet.

_Er trinkt nicht kein Bier - _kommt als Verstärkung der Verneinung nicht vor, also ist es nicht mehrdeutig.

Es könnte in einem Witz vorkommen:
Er trinkt nicht kein Bier, er trinkt kein Wasser.
(Das ist aber genau der andere Fall, den wir nicht diskutieren wollen: _~~A = _(_~~)A = ~(~A) = ~(B) mit B= Wasser=kein Bier
Es bedeutet nicht, dass er Bier trinkt, nur dass er nicht kein Bier trinkt. _
Aber all solche Überlegungen haben fast zum Verschwinden der doppelten Verneinung=Verstärkung der Verneinung geführt.
Sie ist aber so tief im Denken verankert, dass sie wieder und wieder auftaucht. Aber das hatten wir schon. Sie lässt sich nicht verbieten.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Jedoch kommt die Doppeldeutigkeit eigentlich fast nicht vor, wenn man die Wortstellung und die Verteilung mit beachtet.


Doch. Es ist sehr einfach ein tatsächliches Beispiel zu finden. Das in diesem Satz die Wortstellung hilft, die Zweideutigkeit abzumildern, ist purer Zufall. In verwandten Sprachen mit ähnlicher Entwicklung ist das nicht so (_I can't get no satisfaction_). Im Deutschen habe ich schon ein Beispiel genannt: _Man darf die Espressomaschine nie ohne Wasser stehen lassen_.


----------



## Hutschi

In deutsch ist aber diese Form klar und nicht mehrdeutig.
Es ist aber eine andere Form. (Doppelte Verneinung ungefähr als Aufhebung der Verneinung)

_Man darf die Espressomaschine _*nie und nimmer nicht*_ ohne Wasser stehen lassen_.


nie und nimmer=nie
nie und nimmer nicht=nie
ohne Wasser=leer

nie ohne Wasser= nie und nimmer nicht ohne Wasser = nie leer

Ich sehe hier keine Mehrdeutigkeit im mündlichen Bereich.

Nie und nimmer: zwei parallele Verneinungen, sie ändern nichts.
Nie und nimmer nicht: die behandelte Form: "nicht" wirkt als Verstärkung. Das ist grammatisch vollständig klar.

In anderen Sprachen können die Regeln anders sein.

_Man darf die Espressomaschine _nie und nimmer *nicht*_* ohne Wasser *stehen lassen_. Mit Betonung von "nicht ohne Wasser" würde sich die Bedeutung ändern.

Schriftlich ist das aber blockiert. Die entgegengesetzte Bedeutung wird nur durch spezielle Betonung erreicht.

Das Beispiel zeigt aber auch, dass "nie ohne" zwei linguistische Negationen hat: 1. immer mit (etwas) Wasser 2. immer gefüllt mit Wasser (=immer voll)

---
Unsere Espressomaschine darf man übrigens ohne Wasser stehen lassen, man sollte es sogar. Es ist aber keine elektronische, sondern sie wird mit Gasherd betrieben.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> _Man darf die Espressomaschine _*nie und nimmer nicht*_ ohne Wasser stehen lassen_.


Wenn du an allen mögliche und unmöglichen Stellen andauernd neue Bäume pflanzt, ist es schwer in Ruhe den Wald zu betrachten. 

Mein Satz stammt aus einen tatsächlichen Sprechsituation und er ist je nach Sprachregister, das die Intuition des Hörers bestimmt, unterschiedlich zu verstehen. Das ist einfach so.


----------



## Hutschi

Alles klar, Bernd. Das habe ich nicht gewusst. 
Meine entsprechend gekennzeichneten Sätze sind aus Literatur oder Sprechsituationen, die anderen habe ich neu gebildet.

Was war das Problem bei "nicht ohne Wasser"? Wurde es verstanden: Man muss sie ohne Wasser stehen lassen?
Was sollte es bedeuten?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hallo Bernd,

Bernd hat weiter oben schon geschrieben (bzw. zitiert), wie es verstanden wurde:
Kein Wort, zu niemandem! -- Doppelte Verneinung?


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Das hatte ich vergessen.
Mein Gedächtnis wird schwächer ...


----------

